# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  فيدرر يحلق منفردا بصدارة التصنيف العالمي للاعبي التنس برغم هزيمةمدريد

## Cibeles30

احتفظ السويسري روجيه فيدرر بصدارته للتصنيف العالمي للاعبي التنس المحترفين بفارق كبير من النقاط في أحدث إصداراته اليوم الاثنين برغم الهزيمة التي تعرض لها في نهائي بطولة مدريد للاساتذة على يد الارجنتيني ديفيد نالبانديان أمس الاحد.

وتصدر فيدرر الفائز بألقاب بطولات أستراليا المفتوحة وأمريكا المفتوحة وويمبلدون هذا العام قائمة تصنيف اليوم برصيد 7205 نقطة. وتلاه الاسباني رافاييل نادال في المركز الثاني برصيد 5385 نقطة ثم الصربي نوفاك ديوكوفيتش في المركز الثالث برصيد 4470 نقطة.

وتقدم نالبانديان الذي تغلب على فيدرر أمس في نهائي مدريد من المركز 25 إلى المركز 18 حيث يسعى اللاعب الارجنتيني لاستعادة مكانه السابق ضمن المراكز العشرة الاولى بالتصنيف.

وجاءت بقية المراكز العشرة الاولى بتصنيف الرابطة العالمية للاعبي التنس المحترفين الذي صدر اليوم الاثنين الموافق 22 تشرين أول/أكتوبر كالتالي:

الروسي نيكولاي دافيدينكو في المركز الرابع برصيد 3250 نقطة والامريكي آندي روديك في المركز الخامس برصيد 2430 نقطة والاسباني ديفيد فيرير في المركز السادس برصيد 2130 نقطة والامريكي جيمس بليك في المركز السابع برصيد 2110 نقطة والشيلي فيرناندو جونزاليس في المركز الثامن برصيد 2020 نقطة والاسباني تومي روبريدو في المركز التاسع برصيد 1965 نقطة والالماني توماس هاس في المركز العاشر برصيد 1870 نقطة.

----------

